# [Finnish NR] 3x3x3 11.71 single and Megaminx 1:57.65 single by Konsta Jukka



## Konsta (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=le1AQXX9pwo *(HD)*






Really good full step solve for me.
This was my first 3x3x3 solve in this competition
and I didn't expect much because my hands felt too sticky and cube too loose.


> Really good full step solve for me.
> Former NR was 11.94 by Anssi Vanhala, and before that it was 11.96 by Johannes Laire.
> Luckily Anssi or Johannes didn't break it back in the finals.
> I know Ville Seppänen will break this with better average in his next competition
> ...




Here's the full PB average (15.29):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRo_FSsICQ8 *(HD)*






Times were: (11.71) 14.08 14.81 (17.71) 16.97


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 1, 2009)

congrats


----------



## joey (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice single NR!

I like how the slowest is exactly 6s slower


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 1, 2009)

Was Ville there. OMG What is the result of the 3x3x3 BF


----------



## Konsta (Sep 1, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> congrats


Thanks  And using Purple C4Y, also known as The Sarah-cube 



joey said:


> Nice single NR!
> 
> I like how the slowest is exactly 6s slower


Oh, I didn't even noticed that before you said it.  Usually these kind of things sticks to my eyes. Maybe I didn't _want_ to see it..



rahulkadukar said:


> Was Ville there. OMG What is the result of the 3x3x3 BF


No, Ville wasn't there. I guess he slept over the competition :confused:

Results are here: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?winners=Winners&competitionId=FinnishOpen2009


----------



## Johannes91 (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats! 



Konsta said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > Was Ville there. OMG What is the result of the 3x3x3 BF
> ...


Yeah. :/ From #rubik on Saturday:

22:12 <+qqwref> any new WRs? ;-)
22:12 <+Spef> I kind of didnt go today
22:13 <+funktio> lol kind of
22:13 <+Spef> I didnt wake up


----------



## Konsta (Sep 2, 2009)

Here's also my Megaminx single NR 1:57.65

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llHxwGK8rfs








> Johannes Laire almost took this away from me right after I did it (and he used my minx! o_Ô). His best was 1:59.28 and I nervously watched the whole solve.




edit: how do I add the Megaminx NR to threads title?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 2, 2009)

You have to ask a moderator to do it for you.


----------



## Konsta (Sep 2, 2009)

Jake Gouldon said:


> You have to ask a moderator to do it for you.



Ok, thanks.

If any moderator happens to read this, the new title could be:
'Official single NRs 3x3x3 11.71 and Megaminx 1:57.65 Konsta Jukka'


----------



## Anthony (Sep 2, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> 22:12 <+qqwref> any new WRs? ;-)
> 22:12 <+Spef> I kind of didnt go today
> 22:13 <+funktio> lol kind of
> 22:13 <+Spef> I didnt wake up



Most cubers say they can't sleep the night before a competition. lol.

But anyway, I guess Ville's so good he doesn't even have to show up to win.


----------



## Konsta (Sep 2, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Johannes91 said:
> 
> 
> > 22:12 <+qqwref> any new WRs? ;-)
> ...



I slept about total 10-12 hours from thursday morning to sunday morning. Every night I woke up constantly and couldn't get to sleep again.
It was terrible but maybe you don't get that nervous when you are really tired. Although I was also nervous.. :/
anyway, 2 days competitions without good nightsleeps it takes a life out of you.

And yeah, I also believe Ville is just that good.


----------

